
Automated config tool for Apache2, NGINX etc. - WilliamWonka
Hello community.<p>As we all know spending time configuring apache2 for our favorite framework can be time consuming and tedious.<p>We are currently developing a basic web based configurator to speed up the set up of apache2 with mod_wsgi to serve python apps, apache2 with passenger for ruby on rails, and apache2 with mod_php for your favorite php framework.   Our configurator will also enable you to add SSL, or even make your dev environment SSL only.<p>I&#x27;d love any feedback on UI&#x2F;X, tech, design, anything. We&#x27;re actively developing the product and adding platforms, distributions, features etc. I&#x27;d be interested in hearing your problems and how Qonfigure could solve them. If you&#x27;d like to try Qonfigure, I&#x27;m happy to set up a trial.  Email me at wschubin@treadstoneinteractive.com
======
thenomad
You might want to modify the title of this post. I saw you mention configuring
NGINX and got very interested - but if it's Apache only I don't care nearly as
much...

Having said that - will the configurator also handle optimisation of the
Apache setup for your particular server? That'd be a great feature to save
tedious manual optimisation.

------
a_lifters_life
This exists already. [https://github.com/c0deTalk/flask-
deploy](https://github.com/c0deTalk/flask-deploy)

~~~
WilliamWonka
but that is for flask. Our service is for Apache2

~~~
a_lifters_life
Nope, it automates nginx too!

------
tomwaits
What your pointing to is a flask deployment not apache2 + mod_wsgi which
people use to serve python app on apache2. Two different things.

------
WilliamWonka
BTW - site is www.qonfigure.com

~~~
mtmail
Your post shows up in
[https://news.ycombinator.com/ask](https://news.ycombinator.com/ask) that's
why some commenters understand the headline as question and try to point to
other existing tools.

Try a
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)
style post.

